# water bucket heater



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/MARSHALLTOWN-Premier-742G-Bucket-Heater/dp/B000BDB4UG

anyone have one of these water bucket heaters by marshalltown? At first I thought it was a rediculious idea but warm water on site would be a nice little luxuary


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Would be nice as long as you were the first to bath in it.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Been using that style for years. They work great just make sure to keep an eye on it, or it will almost get your water boiling.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Machine said:


> Been using that style for years. They work great just make sure to keep an eye on it, or it will almost get your water boiling.


so how does it work? plug it in and drop it in your bucket of water? i cant remember exactly but something in science class said something about electricity and water......... what was that again.....:hang:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> so how does it work? plug it in and drop it in your bucket of water? i cant remember exactly but something in science class said something about electricity and water......... what was that again.....:hang:


That's what labourers are for, you get them to plug it in all the time

Their a bit of a novelty item, But you know canuck winters, nice to have some warm water to wash your tools and yourself after sanding. It's on my wish list now, but I'm not going to cry if I don't have one either.

And yes, you just put it in the bucket of water


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I want one !:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I want one !:yes:


I wonder if the damn thing will melt snow fast enough in your drive way, I hate shoveling snow:furious:

I have sympathy for you Sir Mudslingr. Your 1st winter in Thunder bay must of been a shock for you. How high are your snow banks there, 30 feet


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

MacDry said:


> so how does it work? plug it in and drop it in your bucket of water? i cant remember exactly but something in science class said something about electricity and water......... what was that again.....:hang:


Yep, just throw it in a bucket and plug it in. They will burn up if there isn't water covering the heating element. Ive been using them since 95 with no problems. Even if it does shock you anyone in drywaller could probably use a little shock therapy lol.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's what labourers are for, you get them to plug it in all the time
> 
> Their a bit of a novelty item, But you know canuck winters, nice to have some warm water to wash your tools and yourself after sanding. It's on my wish list now, but I'm not going to cry if I don't have one either.
> 
> And yes, you just put it in the bucket of water


I wouldn't call it a novelty item, they can really be useful in winter. If your low on water you can melt snow, or thaw a bazooka and pump a whole lot faster. I hate when I show up to a new job and my brush is frozen into a chunk of ice. If the bucket isn't frozen solid you can throw the heater in the center and thaw it out quickly.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe i will have to get one. last winter someone left the back door of unfinished house open right by my water bucket, wasnt paying attention monday morning went to put hands in water damn near broke my fingers 

laborer ended up quitting, said he didnt sign up for washing hands and arms in ice water. what a girl :whistling2:


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

MacDry said:


> maybe i will have to get one. last winter someone left the back door of unfinished house open right by my water bucket, wasnt paying attention monday morning went to put hands in water damn near broke my fingers
> 
> laborer ended up quitting, said he didnt sign up for washing hands and arms in ice water. what a girl :whistling2:


Just be careful some will get the water hot enough to burn your hands. It can't be too good for your tools if you over heat them also. Worked with a taper that used the heater out of a coffee perkolator. It was funny, because it had a light on it to tell you when your water was done.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Machine said:


> Just be careful some will get the water hot enough to burn your hands. It can't be too good for your tools if you over heat them also. Worked with a taper that used the heater out of a coffee perkolator. It was funny, because it had a light on it to tell you when your water was done.


:lol::lol:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Duh? Hot water??*

If you don't have one you're missing out. The mud just melts right off tools and saves alot on clean up. Whatta ya waiting for 2buck? It's cold in Canuck land! Spend the $30.:yes:
Like Machine said they can get VERY HOT. Mine will bring a bucket of water to a rolling boil. I don't put my tools in water when it's too hot.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Got to say, I count it as one of my favorite toys, I mean tools.

*GET ONE*

You'll wish you had years ago.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Got to say, I count it as one of my favorite toys, I mean tools.
> 
> *GET ONE*
> 
> You'll wish you had years ago.


I feel some of that half cheap Scottish blood BREWING inside of me, I guess I can make one. I found 2 coffee percolators well cleaning out my garage this summer

Now how do I set that up without electrocuting myself. I want the little red light to work too. So I know when the water is hot


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I feel some of that half cheap Scottish blood BREWING inside of me, I guess I can make one. I found 2 coffee percolators well cleaning out my garage this summer
> 
> Now how do I set that up without electrocuting myself. I want the little red light to work too. So I know when the water is hot


For going cheap, if you could find sitting in yours or someone else's garage something like an unused 110V battery warmer blanket, to add to the percolators: Rather than buying Tim Hortons coffee, get a can of it and make yourself some in one of the percolators. Then pour what's left into something like a jar and put that into a water bucket, to help heat it up. Wrap (something like) the batter warmer around the bucket to help keep it warm/warmish. Insulating the bucket a bit and putting a lid on would help.

If you could find something that could be safely left on all night to keep bucket warm, that might be all right. Maybe it's okay to run a battery warmer all the time? I'd say something like a heating blanket - with built-in massager, for coffee and lunchtime massages - which can be had for under $30. But they usually auto shut off after about an hour. And getting them wet - I'm not sure how well they might take it, or take too much of it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> For going cheap, if you could find sitting in yours or someone else's garage something like an unused 110V battery warmer blanket, to add to the percolators: Rather than buying Tim Hortons coffee, get a can of it and make yourself some in one of the percolators. Then pour what's left into something like a jar and put that into a water bucket, to help heat it up. Wrap (something like) the batter warmer around the bucket to help keep it warm/warmish. Insulating the bucket a bit and putting a lid on would help.
> 
> If you could find something that could be safely left on all night to keep bucket warm, that might be all right. Maybe it's okay to run a battery warmer all the time? I'd say something like a heating blanket - with built-in massager, for coffee and lunchtime massages - which can be had for under $30. But they usually auto shut off after about an hour. And getting them wet - I'm not sure how well they might take it, or take too much of it.


Ban justme silver stilts, he's trying to kill me









But I did buy a coffee maker this week, got sick and tired of buying coffee all the time, for 2bjr. Who is always broke with in a day or two after getting paid:furious: You buy coffee for 2 weeks, and on payday he pays you back with one:furious:

Now there's always a fight on over who will make it, and I think I'm drinking 3x more coffee now


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I got one at a feed and farm supplier.. Iam sure Tractor Supply would have one.. I think I got mine for under $30.. 
Its soooo nice to wash up in warm water.:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I wonder if the damn thing will melt snow fast enough in your drive way, I hate shoveling snow:furious:
> 
> I have sympathy for you Sir Mudslingr. Your 1st winter in Thunder bay must of been a shock for you. How high are your snow banks there, 30 feet


Would need 30 heaters, 1 for each m² of snow in the driveway.

My first winter here in '93 was awful. Lake Superior completely froze over for the first time ever and temps up here were between -30°C to -40°C for 2 months with up to -55°C wind chills.
I ran outside of my building to nail a 3" spike into a railing for safety. I was only out there for 30-45 seconds without a toque. When I got back inside the phone rang a couple minutes later and I picked it up then dropped it quickly after putting it to my ear. Took a look in the mirror and noticed my ear was the size of a softball. My first and only experience with frostbite. It sucked but all was well in a couple days. Whew !


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Would need 30 heaters, 1 for each m² of snow in the driveway.
> 
> My first winter here in '93 was awful. Lake Superior completely froze over for the first time ever and temps up here were between -30°C to -40°C for 2 months with up to -55°C wind chills.
> I ran outside of my building to nail a 3" spike into a railing for safety. I was only out there for 30-45 seconds without a toque. When I got back inside the phone rang a couple minutes later and I picked it up then dropped it quickly after putting it to my ear. Took a look in the mirror and noticed my ear was the size of a softball. My first and only experience with frostbite. It sucked but all was well in a couple days. Whew !


 We get that kind of cold sometimes too, but not for quite that long. Yikes.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ban justme silver stilts, he's trying to kill me


I am? :blink:

You wanted cheap, and I did suggest the dual action massage with heater thing.

But that's just one possible direction for looking for something that might work better for you.

Know anyone with a used pet pad heater, and no pet any longer? (No double meaning meant there. I swear. Get it for 2bjr.)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buck, if ya really want to go cheap,,,, pick up an old hot water heater, that someone has put on the side of the road, after a re-model. Take it to work and run it off the GC's power pole. :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:confused1: I know its an old thread but can't figure out why you would want the submersible heater and the problems with it. If it is that cold, move your buckets closer to the heater that you would no doubt have on site. :sleeping:


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> :confused1: I know its an old thread but can't figure out why you would want the submersible heater and the problems with it. If it is that cold, move your buckets closer to the heater that you would no doubt have on site. :sleeping:


What problems with a submersible heater are you talking about? Do you mean the huge hassle of plugging it in, and getting hot water without having to plan hours in advance?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Machine said:


> What problems with a submersible heater are you talking about? Do you mean the huge hassle of plugging it in, and getting hot water without having to plan hours in advance?


Well when someone tells me the water gets almost boiling and that they will burn out if you runout of water it concerns me. Not to mention an extra electrical device plugged in beside water taking up room in the bucket. Just dont think you need one that badly when you already have a heater or two on site. Hell we pack enough tools in and out of worksites without adding ones we dont need.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Well when someone tells me the water gets almost boiling and that they will burn out if you runout of water it concerns me. Not to mention an extra electrical device plugged in beside water taking up room in the bucket. Just dont think you need one that badly when you already have a heater or two on site. Hell we pack enough tools in and out of worksites without adding ones we dont need.


Well thank you for taking the time to post your opinion on a product you've never tried.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Machine said:


> Well thank you for taking the time to post your opinion on a product you've never tried.


Haa - I know what a submersible heater is, Ive used them elsewhere so can come to my own conclusions without going out and buying one for my drywall buckets. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


Thank you for taking the time to complain about me not using one and talking about them anyway.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Machine said:


> Well thank you for taking the time to post your opinion on a product you've never tried.


Not really a tool you need to buy to try, either you know you need one or not

But I do get where mudshark is coming from.

Our spray guys use them in the winter, since the fresh water their using is extremely cold. But throughout Canada, they use those box electric heaters (b/c of safety rules over salamanders etc). If you want hot/warm water, we tapers stick those heaters in front of those buckets. and there is a point where you can over burden yourself with tools. I'm day 2 in a rich mans basement, making 100 yard trips to get tools in the house, and still have not got my coffee maker in the house yet, hopefully I can get in in tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Space heater -metal bucket?


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Haa - I know what a submersible heater is, Ive used them elsewhere so can come to my own conclusions without going out and buying one for my drywall buckets. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to complain about me not using one and talking about them anyway.


I'm a freakin taper what would my life be if I couldn't complain lol.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not really a tool you need to buy to try, either you know you need one or not
> 
> But I do get where mudshark is coming from.
> 
> Our spray guys use them in the winter, since the fresh water their using is extremely cold. But throughout Canada, they use those box electric heaters (b/c of safety rules over salamanders etc). If you want hot/warm water, we tapers stick those heaters in front of those buckets. and there is a point where you can over burden yourself with tools. I'm day 2 in a rich mans basement, making 100 yard trips to get tools in the house, and still have not got my coffee maker in the house yet, hopefully I can get in in tomorrow:whistling2:


What is with the Captain Obvious posts from you Canadians? No sh!t if I put a bucket in front of a heater it will warm up. I guess I better give that one a try and make a detailed posting with pictures lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Machine said:


> What is with the Captain Obvious posts from you Canadians? No sh!t if I put a bucket in front of a heater it will warm up. I guess I better give that one a try and make a detailed posting with pictures lol.


Because us Canucks are well practiced at finding Obvious things to whine about

OH MY GOD, I THINK IT"S SNOWING OUT SIDE:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Because us Canucks are well practiced at finding Obvious things to whine about
> 
> OH MY GOD, I THINK IT"S SNOWING OUT SIDE:jester:


Don't say snow.. We got an Indian summer going on down here .and I'm loving It...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Don't say snow.. We got an Indian summer going on down here .and I'm loving It...


You know what,,,, still no snow here yet

God I love Global warming,,,,, Canada's going to be a tropical paradise....EH':yes:


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Because us Canucks are well practiced at finding Obvious things to whine about
> 
> OH MY GOD, I THINK IT"S SNOWING OUT SIDE:jester:


Talking about the weather is more or less a religion in Minnesota lol. I love it when you come inside snow covered and someone says its really snowing out there! I went for years trying to figure out what that white stuff was. I thought it was a gift from God until I snorted it and got brain freeze.:thumbsup:


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

moore said:


> Don't say snow.. We got an Indian summer going on down here .and I'm loving It...


I think Sunday were supposed to hit 45, time to break out the shorts again!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> :confused1: I know its an old thread but can't figure out why you would want the submersible heater and the problems with it. If it is that cold, move your buckets closer to the heater that you would no doubt have on site. :sleeping:


 No heaters on my sites
Went 2 work yesterday,started boxin a house out and it started 2 freeze:furious: O well time 2 go home! i wish i could get power at my sites without runnin a genny


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> No heaters on my sites
> Went 2 work yesterday,started boxin a house out and it started 2 freeze:furious: O well time 2 go home! i wish i could get power at my sites without runnin a genny


Sh%t


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> i wish i could get power at my sites without runnin a genny


What all do you Really need to power up? A 1/2" drill? Light(s)?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

JustMe said:


> What all do you Really need to power up? A 1/2" drill? Light(s)?


Or maybe running a heater all night so stuff don't freeze.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> What all do you Really need to power up? A 1/2" drill? Light(s)?


 Anything really from heater 2 lights!! Drill is battery powered!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

JustMe said:


> What all do you Really need to power up? A 1/2" drill? Light(s)?


:rockon: gotta have the ghetto blaster for tunes ! :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :rockon: gotta have the ghetto blaster for tunes ! :yes:



I don't listen to Music anymore can't take the noise as by the end of the day I am really tired from just noise,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I don't listen to Music anymore can't take the noise as by the end of the day I am really tired from just noise,


 :blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> :blink::blink::blink::blink:


try it a day without music or any noise, see how much more you get done and not as tierd at the end of the day

I dated 2 psychologists, the banging of the drums slammed Axe and some negative lyrics and your baked


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's what labourers are for, you get them to plug it in all the time
> 
> Their a bit of a novelty item, But you know canuck winters, nice to have some warm water to wash your tools and yourself after sanding. It's on my wish list now, but I'm not going to cry if I don't have one either.
> 
> And yes, you just put it in the bucket of water


2 buck why is 2bjr standing naked screaming in your profile pic?


----------

